# اعطنى يارب ان احبك...



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

أعطني يا رب أن أحبك 


:
علمني يا رب كيف أحبك
دربني علي محبتك


ودرجني في محبتك
اسكب محبتك في قلبي بالروح القدس


قل له :
انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخري تتعارض مع محبتك







 حتي يصير القلب كله لك وحدك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


لا تسمح أن أحب أي شئ أو أي أحد أكثر منك
ولا أن أحب أي أحد


أو اي شئ

أو شهوة

أو أي رغبة

لا تتفق مع محبتك أنت

لا تسمح يارب ان يوجد في قلبي


من ينافسك

أو ما ينافسك
أو يسئ الي محبتك

اجعل محبتك هي التي تشغلني وتملك قلبي

وهي التي تقود كل تصرفاتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







وتمتزج تماما بكل تصرفاتي وبكل أقوالي وبكل مشاعري

أعطني يارب أنه اشتهي الجلوس معك والحديث اليك

وأن أجد لذة في الصلاة والمداومة عليها

وان فترت محبتك اطلب منه ان يعيدها بحرارتها





قل له :
أنت يارب تقول "عندي عليك انك تركت محبتك الأولي" (رؤ 2 : 4 )
فكيف أعود يارب الي محبتي الأولي الا بك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


أنت الذي تعيدني الي محبتك

أنت يارب الذي تتوبني فأتوب 




(ار31: 18)


أنت الذي تمنحني حرارة الروح
لأنك انت يارب نار آكلة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(عب12: 29)


لذلك ارجعني يارب الي محبتي الأولي
بل والي أكثر منها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 "أنت يارب حنون وطيب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



أنت طويل الأناة


وكم منحتني فرصا لكي أرجع اليك


وكم غفرت لي أيها الغفور المحب


ولم تصنع معي حسب خطاياي



كلم الرب بصراحة كاملة وافتح له قلبك
قل له :


انا يارب اريد ان احبك
ولكن الخطية الفلانية تعوق طريقي اليك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






وتسيطر علي قلبي ومحبتي


وانا يا رب حاولت ان اتركها ولم استطع
أعطني القوة أن اتركها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








لانه بدونك لا استطيع ذلك (يو15: 5)
نجني يارب من هذه الخطيية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








لا لكي أنجو من العقوبة
انما لكي يزول العائق الذي يمنعني من محبتك






 لا تحرمني يارب من محبتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## youhnna (1 مايو 2010)

*اميييييييييين

شكراااااااا كوكو على الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ام اسحاق (1 مايو 2010)

امين يارب جميل جدان


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *اميييييييييين​*
> 
> *شكراااااااا كوكو على الصلاة الرائعة*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا يوحنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

ام اسحاق قال:


> امين يارب جميل جدان


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا ام اسحاق
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (4 مايو 2010)

ميرس كتير

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ميرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## meero (5 مايو 2010)

اميييييييييين شكرا ياكوكو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ميرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (6 مايو 2010)

اميييييييييييييييييييييييين

ميرسى يا كوكو صلاة جميلة جداااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك كل ما تتطلب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا لكي أنجو من العقوبة
> انما لكي يزول العائق الذي يمنعني من محبتك


*روعة حبيبي...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*هلليلويا...*


----------

